# Why Do Notes Slide Into Tune?



## Andrew0568 (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm still extremely new to MIDI and VST's. I have Spitfire Chamber Strings and I've pencilled in some notes. No automation, all same velocity. The samples kind of drift into tune. Why is this? I've attached an example of bass legato then cello legato. Thanks!


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 12, 2019)

Are these both playing separate on the recording? Sounds like 2 on the first pass?
Maybe post a screen of your project, what you have loaded and the midi, others may be able to spot something wrong.


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 12, 2019)

The bass is playing solo first then the cello


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 12, 2019)

Try the Advanced - Performance Legato Basses at the bottom


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 12, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Strings does something very similar. I don't have these problems when I play via keyboard, but I'm just trying to figure out why samples respond like this when they're pencilled in 100% on the grid with same velocities.


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 13, 2019)

Did you try that patch? I got the same issues as you, but using the performance patch there wasn't any tuning issues


----------

